# Group class ideas?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Shaping on different toys and equipment is always fun. People can teach their dogs to put two, three, and four feet on different agility or obedience objects. You show them how it works, and then they spend a few minutes on an object with your dog while you go around and give individual help. Then they rotate to the next object.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne does this thing with his toys, usually the balls, where he tries to put it in a tight spot then he digs it out. Outside he'll push his ball through the fence then get his paws out under the fence to drag the ball back in. Are there gadgets for this type of play? I was thinking of getting a couple of plywood sheets and drilling holes of different shapes that he can push his balls through then run to the other side to dig them out from between the sheets... he makes up these games that makes me think he loves figuring things out.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I realize this was a retriever game but we would line up have your dogs at your sides in an honor then someone would toss a bumper you could use a tennis ball and then you send one dog out to get the reward. It was alot of fun.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Those are all awesome ideas! I particularly like the honoring exercise because we do have a lot of ball/toy motivated dogs. I tried a few new ones recently that were big hits... One was baseball where you set up a diamond (using rocks, etc as bases) and then at each base the dog has to do something (first base = sit with attention, second base = down, third base =sit stay while owner runs to home, home= cOme and sit... Etc) then you time the individuals to see who can rOund bases fastest. If the group is huge, make relay teams. Another is the "leave it" exercise... You form an aisle using toys and high value treats (cracker w peanut butter on it, hot dog, cheese) and have the owner walk the dog down the aisle. I usually do this in stages... Lay out just toys, then add in food, then make aisle skinnier, then have them sit the dog on one side, walk down, and then call the dog while the dog has to leave those objects. People get a kick out of that one and everyone cheers each other on


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

During the winter months, when it gets dark so early, instructor is at the light switch...Instructor says - When the lights go out...command dogs to "S-I-T' or 'D-O-W-N'. Then he flips the lights on and we see how many are sitting...silly, fun and very interesting to see how much dogs use other body cues when we issue verbal commands...

We will also play games where we change position...sitting in chairs...sitting/kneeling on the floor, our noses on the wall....ask the dog to sit/down/come etc....some dogs to GREAT when the handler is standing, but not so much if handler changes position...


----------

